# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  New Okc Radio Station?

## Lurker34

Rumor has it some station will flip after the Christmas. Best guess is shortly after New Years. Urban Oldies is the best guess. I don't see it myself, but there's a couple of good signals with a 2 share that need to do something.  :Fighting32:

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Better not be JACK. I love the no DJ's thing. Duran Duran is just a bonus.

----------


## kmf563

LOL. 

I just had a vision of Airheads run through my mind. The scene where he finds out the rock station is going easy listening. good stuff. 

I wish they all would flip. They all suck anyway.

----------


## Matt

As long as they're all owned by Citadel and Clear Channel, they'll still continue to suck, no matter how often they change their format.

----------


## solitude

> As long as they're all owned by Citadel and Clear Channel, they'll still continue to suck, no matter how often they change their format.


Amen. And in this city, throw in Renda for good measure.

----------


## windowphobe

I don't think it will be Jack; they pulled a 2 last time out, compared to 0.6 (!) twelve months ago.

Were I a betting man, I'd bet on Bob going bye-bye.

----------


## Jon27

Speaking of Clear Channel sucking.  I'm a fan of new rock music, but I can't stand 94.7 The Buzz.  Has anyone else noticed that anytime they announce that they play New Rock, they immediately flip over and play some old worn out Pearl Jam (or the like) song?

Also, what is Jack?

I like my XM radio thank you very much!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Speaking of Clear Channel sucking.  I'm a fan of new rock music, but I can't stand 94.7 The Buzz.  Has anyone else noticed that anytime they announce that they play New Rock, they immediately flip over and play some old worn out Pearl Jam (or the like) song?
> 
> Also, what is Jack?
> 
> I like my XM radio thank you very much!



94.7 _used_ to say that you wouldn't hear Metallica too (probably because The KATT plays them all the time). I've heard them on there several times since.

JACK FM is 97.3, they play music from the 70's to recent stuff. Bon Jovi to Black Eyed Peas. Their hook is that they don't have DJ's. Just music and commercials. Relatively few of those too. I love that. I don't like commercials, but hey...It's free radio so I see the need.

----------


## oneforone

Jack will probably stay because it is locally owned by Tyler Media.

I would love to see clear channel bring a Smooth Jazz station back to OKC. I think it would be nice to see Diana Krall, Dave Koz, Boney James, Brian Culbertson, Euge Groove and many of the others play here at the Civic Center.   


Back to reality......I think one of two things will happen. KTOK will expand to FM on 94.7 or 94.7 will become a new Adult Contemporary station that plays mainly 80's and 90's.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Doesn't 107.7 play Jazz/blues on weekends at some point?

I just buy my Krall/Gillespie/Monk because commercials REALLY ruin the moment when it comes to that kind of music. 

Oh, and by the way...Everything is better with a little Herb Alpert.

----------


## kmf563

I agree with all of the above. They will continue to suck. The Buzz plays the most decent new music but it's not worth listening through the crap to get to hear it. I want a better signal and to bring back the college station out of stillwater...what was that? It was on 93.7.  It's the only thing ever good to come out of that town. LOL - KIDDING! But seriously, I loved all of the local music and the alternative stuff you can't hear anywhere else. College music. I would love a jazz station to return also. I miss sleeping to Nigel at Night.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

> Were I a betting man, I'd bet on Bob going bye-bye.


Why BOB?? I thought they were doing well. They have the best morning show locally...are things not what they seem?

----------


## dismayed

I really liked the original KSPI back when it played adult album alternative, and even KPPY when Citadel tried to resurrect their own version of KSPI.  Those were actually great radio stations... I'd hear things on both I thought I would never hear on the radio.  Unfortunately I guess I was the only one who listened.   :Smile:

----------


## Jon27

> I agree with all of the above. They will continue to suck. The Buzz plays the most decent new music but it's not worth listening through the crap to get to hear it. I want a better signal and to bring back the college station out of stillwater...what was that? It was on 93.7. It's the only thing ever good to come out of that town. LOL - KIDDING! But seriously, I loved all of the local music and the alternative stuff you can't hear anywhere else. College music. I would love a jazz station to return also. I miss sleeping to Nigel at Night.


I think it's called the Spy.  That's a really good station.  I liked 94.7 when it was 95X.

----------


## windowphobe

> Why BOB?? I thought they were doing well. They have the best morning show locally...are things not what they seem?


In the same book where Jack rose to a 2, Bob dropped - to a 2.  Worst numbers they ever got.  (They were 3.9 this time last year.)

Admittedly, both of them are beating the Buzz.  I don't see Clear Channel abandoning the Buzz, though: they stuck with the Twister while it was the #3 country station in town, _even though they owned another country station_, and eventually it paid off.

----------


## selk1

There is a new smooth jazz station at 103.1 fm.  OKC and Tulsa
I ran across it the other day.

----------


## oneforone

> There is a new smooth jazz station at 103.1 fm. OKC and Tulsa
> I ran across it the other day.


I have heard it and it is actually on 103.7, the problem is 103.5 drowns it out.  I like jazz but I do not like it with gangsta rap.

----------


## kmf563

> I have heard it and it is actually on 103.7, the problem is 103.5 drowns it out.  I like jazz but I do not like it with gangsta rap.


hehe. I don't even wish to know what that sounds like! 

Yes SuperChris!  I vaguely remember 95X. I think I have stickers for that somewhere. So I must have liked it. The Spy is the one I liked though. I think it's still called the spy, but it plays kj crap. I love how they throw in a Green Day song and say they play alternative music.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I don't know why I still try. Honestly. I get in my car, I flip through all the channels. Once in a while I might listen and then flip for the next song - if I'm just running up to the store or somewhere less than 10 minutes away. The rest of the time I pop in a cd.

----------


## OkieHornet

anyone else have trouble with Jack's reception? i'm in Edmond and am lucky to drive around here or NW OKC w/out it fading in and out...

----------


## OKCDrummer77

Jack's reception is a little flaky.  I think their transmitter is in Blanchard, so it may have trouble reaching the Edmond/N. OKC area.

----------


## windowphobe

And they have a meager 1,000 watts, because they're short-spaced to Bob.  The 97.3 facility _used_ to be in Weatherford, pumping out 100,000 watts, but then Weatherford is a fair distance from Crescent (where Bob's transmitter resides): the FCC requires 95 km between stations of this sort.  Jack also has to avoid interfering with two 97.1 signals, in Duncan and Muskogee.

KVSP (Power 103.5) is short-spaced to KMGL (Magic 104.1); they kept their full power, but their transmitter is way out by Anadarko.   (Minimum distance is 105 km.)

For the curious, the spacing requirements are in 47 CFR Section 73-207, linked below.

Minimum Distance Separation (spacing) Requirements for FM Broadcast Stations     47 CFR 73.207   Audio Division (FCC) USA

----------


## plmccordj

Are you sure you are not speaking of 96X KXXY?  I have never heard of 95X.  I did move away for a while so I may be wrong.  I remember 94.7 being KEBC country station.  Am I wrong and missed the 95X?

Paul

----------


## Jon27

> Are you sure you are not speaking of 96X KXXY? I have never heard of 95X. I did move away for a while so I may be wrong. I remember 94.7 being KEBC country station. Am I wrong and missed the 95X?
> 
> Paul


Yeah, KEBC (Keepin' Every Body Country) was before 95X.  95X was about 12 years ago.  I think it was something between 95X and The Buzz, but I can't remember what.  95X didn't last that long, but it was good!  The Buzz is terrible!  If anyone out there is a hard rock fan, but can't stand The Buzz or KATT, get XM and listen to Squizz channel 48!

----------


## fromdust

95x back in the day was awesome, but i have a feeling if it were still around it would be a lot like the buzz. all that emo. i just cant stand.
up until about a year or so ago the katt was the choice station for me. it pisses me off now, heres the line up. ac/dc, guns and roses, ozzy (any form), van halen, metallica, and a bunch of other 80's music. then they will sprinlkle in the top 5 or 6 songs of the week. go with octane on sirius.
spy is on the katt midnight i think every thursday.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

Between 95X and Buzz, 94.7 was KQSR, playing soft rock.  I remember them best for their shot at Delilah (on Magic 104.1): "All your soft rock favorites, without that chatty DJ. "

----------


## oneforone

I am thinking a change maybe happening on 94.7. 

They have been playing Metallica songs for several hours and they keep playing a message that states "What's the buzz? Tune in Monday at 10am.

I am kind of wondering if clear channel is bringing the same format to 94.7 as 97.1 The Eagle in Dallas. From what I understand they are playing new rock, alternative rock and new classic rock.

----------


## dismayed

That is exactly what I'm thinking.  I don't understand why we can't seem to keep an all alternative/modern rock station in this city.

----------


## oneforone

If they would program it like KMOD in Tulsa, the ratings would go through the roof. 

KMOD is what the KATT was in the 90's. They have the perfect mix of classic, alternative, and all the new bands. You rarely hear the same song twice.

I listen to KMOD when I am driving my work truck. I pick it up on the east side of Shawnee. The signal stays stong all the way to the otherside of Checotah. Not to mention thier web feed has descent sound quality.


KMOD-FM

----------


## dismayed

I'm all for not hearing the same song repeatedly.  I'm a little concerned about what we could end up with though since we're talking about yet another Clear Channel station I'm sure.

----------


## Jon27

Hmmm....This is interesting!  I just started listening to the Buzz after reading, they are still playing Metallica, and saying the same message.

----------


## Moondog

Rumor has it (from the radio info message boards) that KTOK 1000 is going to take over The Buzz's frequency. Don't know if this is for real or just hot air... but it wouldn't surprise me. 

Doesn't really affect me though, I gave up on local radio years ago.

----------


## drum4no1

Being from a broadcast background, 94.7 going to a news talk station seems unlikely.  Metallica is an odd choice and probably hints at the format.  

I havent been in radio in a few years and all my contacts dont know or wont say.  

But it is Clear Channel so there is no telling what going on.  At least the Buzz lasted longer than 95x.  



Im not a fan of either Buzz or Katt.  It will be interesting

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Metallica IS an odd choice, especially because that used to be one of their hooks..."Where you WON'T hear all those 'M' songs you hear on that OTHER station".

----------


## drum4no1

When the buzz first came around I was glad for the break form Metallica, Creed and the every so often skynyrd  song.  Now I dont listen to radio that much. At least the Katt attempts to keep some on air personality, the Buzz is flat and lifeless.  

If I was a betting man I would put my money on a harder rock format.

Then again its Clear Channel, they couldnt make sense if it came with instructions.

----------


## oneforone

My prediction is that they will become a bigger, better, bad ass rock station (which would explain all the Metallica Songs) or they are moving KTOK to FM. 

Clear channel has successful news talk stations in other markets so I cannot see why they would not try it with KTOK. 

KTOK has a loyal following and it might spur more people to tune in because more people listen to AM then FM. The only people that listen to AM anymore are those that actively follow politics, sports or religion.

Reid Mullins and Lee Mathews said on there shows back December, that big changes and expanded programming where on the way for KTOK. I knew it had to be more than Mark Shannon coming back to the airwaves from 4-7 Monday-Friday. (I was very pleased to hear him back on the air.) 

I would love to see Dave Ramsey be replaced with a local evening talk show for OKC Radio. This website alone is proof there is an audience for local debate and discussion. How many times does a person need to here? DEBT IS WRONG....BUY MY MONEY MANAGEMENT PROGRAM"

----------


## oneforone

I just had to share this...  About another Clear Channel Station named the Buzzard.  Yes... I know its from Wikipedia.  

*WBZT-FM*, known on-air as _Shine 96.7_, is a Christian CHR-formatted radio station in the Greenville-Spartanburg area of Upstate South Carolina. It is licensed by the FCC to Mauldin, South Carolina, and broadcasts at 96.7 mHZ with an ERP of 700 watts.

*[edit] History*

Prior to Christian CHR, *WBZT-FM* was a rock music radio station. The station went by the name "96-7 The Buzzard" and slogan "Classic Rock All Day/New Rock Nights" on-air at the time of its format change. Prior to its move to the Greenville-Spartanburg market in April 2002, the station aired a Country music format in Greenwood, South Carolina where the station originally signed on April 28th, 1965.

WBZT-FM played mostly Rock music from the 1960s through 2000s. Towards the end of the station's run, it played all classic rock during the day and nineties and new rock at night.

The station previously aired syndicated morning show "The Bob and Tom Show", which was dropped in April 2006. It was replaced with a music-intensive morning show, dubbed "Real Rock Mornings." WBZT-FM was also the first station in South Carolina to broadcast in HD.

On December 23rd, 2007, the station entered 'stunt mode', urging listeners to tune in for the new format on December 25th, 2007 (Christmas Day). This brings an end to the station's turbulent 5 year run. The new format was indeed revealed, and was a Christian CHR format as "Shine 96.7." In a market with many other Religious stations (most notably, WLFJ-FM, WMIT-FM, and WTBI-FM), it is unknown how well the new station will fare.
WBZT's sister stations are WESC-FM, WMYI-FM, & WSSL-FM. Also Clear Channel Communications stations.

I would hope the BUZZ does not switch to JESUS FM. We already have enough Christian stations do we really need another?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Wow...THAT would be an all-out barf-o-rama.

But it's not like I listen to that station much as it is, and it's not like somebody will twist my arm and make me listen to it later. 

*shrugs*

If there's a market for it, why not.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Looks like we have another KATT

----------


## drum4no1

10 am has come and gone, guess what we have another copyKATT.   One of my presets on my car radio just became available.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Well, isn't this just all sad.....

----------


## Jon27

I guess I'm confused?  So it's still The Buzz, same crappy DJ's, same crappy morning show, just harder rock?  Hmmm.....  You'd think if they were changing format, that'd it'd be all new.

----------


## Moondog

Just to show you just how creative the folks are at Clear Channel Broadcasting:  Do a search for The Edge in Dallas or The Buzz in Houston. Check out their logos:  They're both the freakin' same! Just kinds of shows you what kind of minds there are behind corporate radio. 

I was really interested in a career in the radio business, and several years ago, I got a job at Cox radio in Tulsa. The first day I started, I was really enthused. But once I a got a taste of "how it really was" my interest waned. Nothing but a bunch of uptight corporate types, people who had no real interest in music. The PD at our new rock station (which has since switched formats) didn't even like secular music -- he was a very staunch Christian.  I also discovered that, other than the morning shows, none of the djs were "live." They would just come in and record their between song breaks onto a pc, and leave. And overall, the place just kind of had a negative environment.

I thought it would be fun, or at the very least, it would be a place that was at least interesting. But it wasn't. I guess I just watched too much WKRP when I was a kid...lol

----------


## drum4no1

> Just to show you just how creative the folks are at Clear Channel Broadcasting:  Do a search for The Edge in Dallas or The Buzz in Houston. Check out their logos:  They're both the freakin' same! Just kinds of shows you what kind of minds there are behind corporate radio. 
> 
> I was really interested in a career in the radio business, and several years ago, I got a job at Cox radio in Tulsa. The first day I started, I was really enthused. But once I a got a taste of "how it really was" my interest waned. Nothing but a bunch of uptight corporate types, people who had no real interest in music. The PD at our new rock station (which has since switched formats) didn't even like secular music -- he was a very staunch Christian.  I also discovered that, other than the morning shows, none of the djs were "live." They would just come in and record their between song breaks onto a pc, and leave. And overall, the place just kind of had a negative environment.
> 
> I thought it would be fun, or at the very least, it would be a place that was at least interesting. But it wasn't. I guess I just watched too much WKRP when I was a kid...lol


You pretty much summed up whats wrong with radio.  I spent some time at KRXO in the late nineties and it had a bit of that WKRP vibe.  Clear Channel has a few more Buzz's and such.  Thats a common occurrence among corporate radio.  They patent a station image and put it everywhere.  Its cheaper and quicker.   Radio is completely out of touch with what listeners really want and will continue to be until they quit relying so heavily on their precious " market research"   A GM once told me in radio that music dosent matter and that to him, it was filler between commercials.  

I suggest you check out a book by Jim Ladd, I believe its called Airwaves. Its a great book about the pioneering spirit of FM rock radio.  Also Wolfman Jacks auto biography is great too.

----------


## fromdust

wow, 4 days of non stop metallica and all that changes is the slogan and some old music thrown in. 
go with satalite

----------

